# San Antonio Ducks Unlimited Banquet - October 7th



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Yup. It is time for our Annual Ducks Unlimited Banquet. It is going to be held at the Alzafar Temple (1604/ Blanco Area) on October 7th at 6:00. Tickets are 75/person or start at 1,000 for a table (seats 10 plus adverstising in nights program). The ticket includes a steak dinner, open bar (beer, wine, liquor), and chance to participate in raffles and auctions. 

The night is a blast, you will have a good time.

If you have any questions or would like to buy tickets, just shoot me a PM, give Scott Kelley a call at 210-381-8299, or Andrew Marek a call at 210-396-6282.

Thanks!!


----------

